#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Why cycling is a silver bullet

## somtamslap

I went on a 100 mile bike ride a few days ago, the elapsed time of which was about eight hours.

For the duration I thought about NOTHING.

Only the pains in my legs and my heart and my lungs crept through on a subconscious level, but for the most part it was like being in an advanced state of meditation, almost like enjoying a particularly deep and satisfying sleep. And when I woke up, or eventually stopped pedalling, as was the case, I felt fresh, sharp and sanguine. 

Some three hours after I'd completed my ride and had a wholesome feed and a couple of beers and enjoyed something clever and quirky on HBO, I went to sleep for another eight hours - fitter and hopefully healthier than I was 24 hours ago.

That's almost an entire day's worth of concentrated zen.

Get on the bike.

It works.

----------


## thaimeme

Indeed.
Before and after.

----------


## billy the kid

> I went on a 100 mile bike ride a few days ago, the elapsed time of which was about eight hours.


you're packing a big motor slap.

----------


## somtamslap

> you're packing a big motor slap.


 slow and steady is the way forward. 

Plan a nice quiet route and chug, chug, chug...

----------


## Chittychangchang

"In the zone"

More addictive than crack and much healthier..

----------


## somtamslap

^If pain persists - ride more.

Just an attempt to pique the interest of the TD collective for the big South-East Asian bike ride.

----------


## Neverna

> ^If pain persists - ride more.
> 
> Just an attempt to pique the interest of the TD collective for the big South-East Asian bike ride.


When is that again, Slap?

----------


## somtamslap

^ 2017/18

As more interest is garnered, more concrete foundations will be laid.

It will be happening.

----------


## pseudolus

> ^ 2017/18
> 
> As more interest is garnered, more concrete foundations will be laid.
> 
> It will be happening.


What exactly is this plan? A boozing and whoring cycle through SE Asia?

----------


## somtamslap

I'm inclined to either follow the Mekhong in its entirety - starting in China, or straight down from Chiang Rai to Malaysia.

----------


## pseudolus

Right - so you remember how many world tour cyclists have met their maker when in the Thailand part of their trips, right? They survive afghanistan, sudan, somalia, and always get flattened by some somchais. 

I'm in - but I will be driving slowly in the support truck behind you to make sure none of you die a horrendous death that ends up on bestgore.com

----------


## somtamslap

> Right - so you remember how many world tour cyclists have met their maker when in the Thailand part of their trips, right?


 Which is the reason I shall be packing my hi-viz trouser clips. Of course there's an element of danger to it, but this can be minimalised with good route planning.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Right - so you remember how many world tour cyclists have met their maker when in the Thailand part of their trips, right?
> 
> 
>  Which is the reason I shall be packing my hi-viz trouser clips. Of course there's an element of danger to it, but this can be minimalised with good route planning.


Well that's true - bet avoid anywhere where somchais drive trucks and have access to beer, whisky or yaba. Have you thought about France?  :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Actuually I met a scouser doing the crossing at poiPet -  he had been cycling around ASia for a decade. Left Liverpool on his bike one day, and ended up in Thailand. He said he never had a problem, but there were times when he had no choice but to take fairly big roads, and in the end he just got on a train or bus with his bike. Aside though from a few scrapes from technical failures he never had a problem at all. 

Maybe instead of a support vehicle, a truck with 3 coyotes in the back dancing shifts for inspiration?

----------


## somtamslap

> but there were times when he had no choice but to take fairly big roads


 I'm hoping there's a tow path all the way down the Mekhong. I'm also planning on drinking a fucking lot of beer chang and other such regional beverages.

Support vehicle is an option  - especially if we're going to be filming it, which, yes, we will be.

----------


## PAG

I'm in, though Leo yai will be my beverage of choice.

----------


## biff

Endorphins act as analgesics, which means they diminish the perception  of pain. They also act as sedatives. They are manufactured in your brain, spinal cord, and many other parts of your body and are released in response to brain  chemicals called neurotransmitters. The neuron receptors endorphins  bind to are the same ones that bind some pain medicines. However, unlike  with morphine, the activation of these receptors by the body's  endorphins does not lead to addiction or dependence.

When you exercise, your body releases chemicals called *endorphins*. These *endorphins* interact with the receptors in your brain that reduce your perception of pain. *Endorphins* also trigger a positive feeling in the body, similar to that of morphine.

----------


## biff

Endurance sport is addictive (in a good way) as in post 17 it produces Endorphins, if , when you finish exercise, you feel calm, happy, relaxed it is why..

----------


## barrylad66

:Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> I'm in, though Leo yai will be my beverage of choice.


 Splendid. We will be travelling at a civilised pace, mind you. None of this 18mph average nonsense  :Smile: 



> Endurance sport is addictive


 It is - very.

^Nice one, Bazzer. Those urban commuting types are a bit in your face. What they need is a good canal path.

----------


## Bettyboo

*deleted, so as not to upset Cyclist Slaps delicate side*

----------


## pseudolus

> Support vehicle is an option - especially if we're going to be filming it, which, yes, we will be.


Did yo ever watch the Living With The Lions video about the British and Irish Lions 97 South Africa Tour? If not, it's great even if you do not care about Rugby. 




Reason I mention it is because the Rugby part of it is rather minimal, just the exciting parts, which is how I will shoot this movie. Mostly the off bike stuff which will be bedlam one would hope, cleverly edited in with the road scenes. 




> I'm in, though Leo yai will be my beverage of choice.


I believe they would fit into an average water bottle holder.

----------


## somtamslap

> just the exciting parts, which is how I will shoot this movie.


 Good work, Sid. Remember this will be done for the love until it gets 10,000 or so hits on youtube - then, you know, the cash will start trickling in. Just spend a few grand of your own cash on a Cannon C100 and we'll get the show on the road.

Practice run today through the South Downs. 

Just been searching about on eBay for a new pair of legs.

----------


## pseudolus

Is your wife and missus not about? 'kin ell, this is the wrong kind of knee tremblers. 

Anyway, for reasons that are strictly confidential, I do not need to buy a C100. Nor would I need to buy an editing suite. Let's just leave it at that. As for getting paid? Fark that. Get paid, you then have a commitment, and that's something we can all do without.

----------


## somtamslap

> Get paid, you then have a commitment, and that's something we can all do without.


 Tell me about it, Sidney. But there's nothing wrong with speculation.

Anyway, dust off the Kodak and have a read of this.

The countdown has begun...

https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?doc_id=13398

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Get paid, you then have a commitment, and that's something we can all do without.
> 
> 
>  Tell me about it, Sidney. But there's nothing wrong with speculation.
> 
> Anyway, dust off the Kodak and have a read of this.
> 
> ...


2,944 km (1,829 miles) over 78 days from November 24, 2013 to February 9, 2014

How long do you reckon the TD trip will take?

----------


## Dillinger

> How long do you reckon the TD trip will take?


About 4 hours before they all get flattened by a sleeping double decker bus driver, is my guess :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang
> 
> How long do you reckon the TD trip will take?
> 
> 
> About 4 hours before they all get flattened by a sleeping double decker bus driver, is my guess


You give it that long. 

You will need the support vehicle rammed with the fancy pants tires and wheels for your Cannondale -no way the local somchai shop will have them in stock, so you will be walking after the 3rd pot hole you hit. So that would be shanksy's pony after the first 15 minutes.

----------


## somtamslap

> How long do you reckon the TD trip will take?


 We shall be on the road for between 4-6 weeks. It will be a ride of attrition. Only the toughest of the tough will survive. The best of the best. The hardest men on TD. Those of large nuts and pendulous plonker. Those of unflinching ring piece. Those willing to jump into the Mekong and fight of giant catfish should the need ever arise - which it surely will. 

Required viewing:

----------


## pseudolus

> The hardest men on TD


You have just discounted all aussies and merkins then.

----------


## VocalNeal

> For the duration I thought about NOTHING.


Also you never see a motorbike parked outside a psychiatrists office.

----------


## bobo746

You must be looking very svelte these days slap.

----------


## somtamslap

> You must be looking very svelte these days slap.


 Not really, Bob. Still drink lager and eat kebabs to the point where it could be considered a hobby. But yes, the pedalling does keep it all in check to a degree.

Anyway.

Who dares?

----------


## bobo746

Thats a long ride mate.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> We shall be on the road for between 4-6 weeks.


Trip of a lifetime!

I count myself lucky to get 4-6 hours away from my family for "me" time once in a blue moon.

Wish you and the others all the best .

----------


## Dillinger

> *This bolt-on wheel gives any bike an electric helping hand*
> 
>                                                                                      Forget pedal power, GeoOrbital will give your bicycle a battery boost                                   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bolt-on wheel gives any bike an electric helping hand | Stuff

----------


## somtamslap

A strange and fiendish figure lurks by the muddy banks of the Mekong

----------


## pseudolus

Sure that is not Welwyn Garden City? That looks like the River Lea

----------


## Chittychangchang

Is that a rubber plantation and someone with a fetish for rubber boots? My money is on Withnail..

----------


## somtamslap

I never really cycled in Thailand, so this warm-ish (you definitely wouldn't compare it to tropical temperatures) spell in the UK has given me an opportunity to prepare for riding in the heat. 

There was quite a cooling breeze yesterday though. What I really need is 90 per cent humidity and a face full of chilli fumes every five minutes.

Anyway, an 80 mile loop took in this view...

Where is it, and how do you know?

----------


## Neverna

Menwith Hill in the Yorkshire Dales?

----------


## Neverna

An 80 mile loop means Menwith Hill and Bude in Cornwall are too far away so I'll guess Brookmans Park transmitting station in Hertfordshire.

----------


## Jackanapes

After ten years here with only a two week trip home in all that time the English countryside looks farkin' luverly to me now

----------


## somtamslap

> Menwith Hill in the Yorkshire Dales?





> Bude in Cornwall?


Several hundred miles out with both of those guesses, Nervana.  :Smile: 

The clue is in those big eggs on the horizon.





> After ten years here with only a two week trip home in all that time the English countryside looks farkin' luverly to me now


 Nice during the few weeks of sunshine we get, Jack.

----------


## Jackanapes

Yeah I was just thinking that it won't be much fun on all the days when it's pissing it down with rain. I wonder which place has the best all around weather for cycling? Certainly neither UK or Thailand that's fo' sho'

----------


## Neverna

Slap, I edited my earlier post to Brookmans Park transmitting station in Hertfordshire.

----------


## somtamslap

> I wonder which place has the best all around weather for cycling?


 Majorca is up there, Jack. And California if you're a well-monied posho.

----------


## somtamslap

> Bude in Cornwall


Beautiful area. During last year's LeJoG







> Hertfordshire.


 Still quite a way out with that one - but much warmer. You've enter the realms of civilisation with that one.

----------


## Neverna

OK, my last guess - Sussex. South Downs.

----------


## Jackanapes

> Originally Posted by Jackanapes
> 
> I wonder which place has the best all around weather for cycling?
> 
> 
>  Majorca is up there, Jack. And California if you're a well-monied posho.


Sadly I'm far from being well-moneyed. Good tips though...Majorca might be  a possibility one day

----------


## Jackanapes

[QUOTE=somtamslap;3266362]


> Bude in Cornwall


Beautiful area. During last year's LeJoG



Stunning scenery there

----------


## somtamslap

> OK, my last guess - Sussex. South Downs.


 Very warm, just move over a county to the left and you're in. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakhanger,_Hampshire

----------


## somtamslap

> Stunning scenery there


 Lovely to look at. An utter twat to cycle in though, Jack.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I went on a 100 mile bike ride a few days ago, the elapsed time of which was about eight hours.
> 
> For the duration I thought about NOTHING.
> 
> Only the pains in my legs and my heart and my lungs crept through on a subconscious level, but for the most part it was like being in an advanced state of meditation, almost like enjoying a particularly deep and satisfying sleep. And when I woke up, or eventually stopped pedalling, as was the case, I felt fresh, sharp and sanguine. 
> 
> Some three hours after I'd completed my ride and had a wholesome feed and a couple of beers and enjoyed something clever and quirky on HBO, I went to sleep for another eight hours - fitter and hopefully healthier than I was 24 hours ago.
> 
> That's almost an entire day's worth of concentrated zen.
> ...


Just out of curiosity. How often has that occurred on your bike rides?

----------


## somtamslap

> How often has that occurred on your bike rides?


 Which part of the post are you referring to?

----------


## Chittychangchang

I think WJB is talking about the Zen feeling which is probably every ride..

----------


## somtamslap

Four punctures yesterday.

Cycling can fuck off.

----------


## biff

Hi Somtamslap..change your tyres to these...or at least the rear one..
Have been using them for years..in the land of "double Gee's".
3 years ago was last puncture..they last a long time..don't use fold up one..use wire bead.

https://www.evanscycles.com/speciali...-tyre-00119290

----------


## biff

Oops..they have them here..in UK..
Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite Tyre 700x23 | Sigma Sport

https://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/spec...e-id48081.html

Also this store..

----------


## Dillinger

Do you remember your first dime bar?

----------


## Dillinger

Or these from halfords

Continental Ultra GatorSkin 700 x 2...

----------


## PAG

> Four punctures yesterday.
> 
> Cycling can fuck off.


Same wheel?   The wheels on my Domane are tubeless ready, though I've yet to find the ones I want in Thailand yet (Schwalbe One Tubeless, review here:   Review: Schwalbe One Tubeless | road.cc.

I'm currently running Continental Grand Prix SII's in 28mm form which suits me for Thai roads.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Which part of the post are you referring to?


The runner/biker high.

----------


## Dillinger

Thats not a high, thats a state of vegetation.

Probably from the cold air,  looking at all that tarmac and  ramming his buttplug too far up his arris in his over "sanguine" mood

----------


## Sumbitch

No, no. This is what all that hype is about**:

----------


## somtamslap

> Hi Somtamslap..change your tyres to these...or at least the rear one..
> Have been using them for years..in the land of "double Gee's".
> 3 years ago was last puncture..they last a long time..don't use fold up one..use wire bead.


 Thanks for the recommendation.





> Same wheel?


One on the back, three on the front. The Cannondale got launched.





> The runner/biker high.


Yep, every time I go out.

It's a good way of staying off the piss.





> thats a state of vegetation.


 Essentially, Bolski, yes it is.

Anyway. I've forgiven my bicycle now.

Because the Mekong trip isn't happening for a little while I'm trying to sate my touring hunger with something a little more lightweight and affordable in the UK this year.

Two options so far are:

Tour of the Welsh coast 

Coast to coast from St Davids to Lowestoft

I intend to wild camp

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Tour of the Welsh coast


I'm having a crack at  the North Wales National Cycle Network coastal route in a few weeks. The plan is to settle the family in at a holiday camp then escape during the day for a couple of new rides.

----------


## Sumbitch

> It's a good way of staying off the piss.


That's an excellent reason. 8 months, so far, for meself.

----------


## somtamslap

Coming soon to a forum near you...

----------


## barrylad66

Shwalbe marathon tires every time. Been using them for years. Done about 8k on them in thailand before my first flat.

----------


## Sumbitch

> Coming soon to a forum near you...


Is it popular with teams as well?

----------


## somtamslap

> Done about 8k on them in thailand before my first flat.


 That's a ruddy impressive piece of rubber.





> Is it popular with teams as well?


As in clubs or competed as a race?

I suppose it's the next most popular endurance ride in the UK after Land's End-JoG. 

I plan to ride it in three days or less.

Chug chug chug...

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Coming soon to a forum near you...


You riding east to west?
Watch out for them pot holes and punctures!
A moments lapse in concentration and the bleeders have got you at the side of the road with your tools out.
Do the flies bother you getting caught in your in your helmet and entangled in your leg and arm hairs, then biting?
I've found the only way to combat the pesky miggie is full coverage.

----------


## Sumbitch

> As in clubs or competed as a race?
> 
> I suppose it's the next most popular endurance ride in the UK after Land's End-JoG. 
> 
> I plan to ride it in three days or less.
> 
> Chug chug chug...


So it must be a nice and safe route with well marked bike lanes...

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by barrylad66
> 
> Done about 8k on them in thailand before my first flat.
> 
> 
>  That's a ruddy impressive piece of rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a set of them on now, had this set for overv2 years and no punctures yet. I can also recommend  holyhead to Cardiff as a great training route,can b e easily done in 2 days with a fair level of fitness but we did it in 1. 320kms in just under 16 hours.   :ourrules:

----------


## Sumbitch

on a road bike, of course.

----------


## billy the kid

of course.

----------


## pseudolus

Tell you what, Slap, the road that goes from Pembroke to Hollyhead is an amazing route. I drove up that when the feckers cancelled my ferry, and I had 4 hours to get to Hollyhead to catch another one. Wrecked the car's ear box doing that, but it would be lovely to cycle it.

----------


## Mr Earl

> No, no. This is what all that hype is about**:


555 Arnold is really buzzed!

Cycling works the legs like no other work out. The two big muscles kinda act like two extra hearts pumping blood. 
It's the best buzz there is. Especially the long distance touring mode, when you go all day, day after day.

----------


## Sumbitch

I could never get small enough to fit on a road bike. But got a nice mountain bike!

----------


## billy the kid

> when you go all day, day after day.


especially the up-hills.  sorts the men from the boys. even when the hill gets too 
steep,,, you have to stay in the saddle.

All that level-road pumping is for pussies.   :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> especially the up-hills. sorts the men from the boys. even when the hill gets too 
> steep,,, you have to stay in the saddle.


Do you mean that? Going up hill you have to stay in the saddle? Would you elaborate? (I am interested in the sport but watching it makes me think it's silly hard)

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I could never get small enough to fit on a road bike. But got a nice mountain bike!


Loads of large frame road bikes about, i have a 32" frame which is one of the largest.
When your height is over 6ft 4" then you probably need a custom one.
I should imagine finding a larger road bike in Thailand would be a problem and you might have to import one.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by wjblaney
> 
> 
> I could never get small enough to fit on a road bike. But got a nice mountain bike!
> 
> 
> Loads of large frame road bikes about, i have a 32" frame which is one of the largest.
> When your height is over 6ft 4" then you probably need a custom one.
> I should imagine finding a larger road bike in Thailand would be a problem and you might have to import one.


I think he is talking about a different dimension, "I could never get small enough" implies he's tried to get smaller, which is really tough when talking about height, and your knives are blunt.

----------


## billy the kid

> Would you elaborate?


I meant, to stay on the bike rather than having a lil walk when you feel fooked.

But you need to toughen up to have that mental capacity.
The brain can be lazy and give-up.
So its mind over matter.     :Smile: 

Did lots of rides in the Pyrenees from Spain to France to Switz.
And then the 214 route in Yunnan.

All hard work i'm afraid but good for you.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I think he is talking about a different dimension


Could also be this...
https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...y-playpen.html

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> I think he is talking about a different dimension
> 
> 
> Could also be this...
> https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...y-playpen.html


ummm ok - wtf is that thread all about then?  ::spin::

----------


## Sumbitch

> I think he is talking about a different dimension, "I could never get small enough" implies he's tried to get smaller, which is really tough when talking about height, and your knives are blunt.


OK, you got me on that one as I am totally clueless as to what "knives are blunt" is supposed to mean in the context of the post.  :Wink:

----------


## Sumbitch

> ummm ok - wtf is that thread all about then?




kickin' back.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> I think he is talking about a different dimension, "I could never get small enough" implies he's tried to get smaller, which is really tough when talking about height, and your knives are blunt.
> 
> 
> OK, you got me on that one as I am totally clueless as to what "knives are blunt" is supposed to mean in the context of the post.


Well, the only way I am aware of of getting smaller if it is smaller in height that was the desired outcome is to use some sharp knives.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Sumbitch

> Well, the only way I am aware of of getting smaller if it is smaller in height that was the desired outcome is to use some sharp knives.


No, I meant smaller in weight as power to weight ratio is what it is all about when it comes to road racing. I lift weights. I don't think that many road cyclists are concerned about growing every muscle on their bodies. 

But you bring up a curious point: height. How important is that? The tallest I can think of is George Hincapie at 1.91 m. He won a stage or two in the Tour de France so I guess it's still only a question of power to weight.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> Well, the only way I am aware of of getting smaller if it is smaller in height that was the desired outcome is to use some sharp knives. 
> 
> 
> No, I meant smaller in weight as power to weight ratio is what it is all about when it comes to road racing. I lift weights. I don't think that many road cyclists are concerned about growing every muscle on their bodies. 
> 
> But you bring up a curious point: height. How important is that? The tallest I can think of is George Hincapie at 1.91 m. He won a stage or two in the Tour de France so I guess it's still only a question of power to weight.


I seem to think that cyclists are usually in the 165-175 bracket - small wiry bastards, without an inch of fat on them, nothing up top, and legs like a greyhound.

----------


## Sumbitch

Yes, all extreme athletes, road runners, marathoners, mountain climbers, cyclists definitely have less than 10% bodyfat: more like less than 5%.

Avg. height is 1.62-1.67 is what I read. I can see the logic in that. Less weight > greater power.

----------


## somtamslap

Just back from a short cycling trip in the North Pennines - or the Roof of England as the local tourist authority have it.

I took the train. It was a long journey. I watched season 5 of Game of Thrones and listened to drunken Scottish people swear. A good 50 per cent of each sentence consisted of "fook". It was "fooking" wearing I can tell you.



You can't get much further North, or remote, than that. I half expected to be set upon by a gaggle of big-eared inbreds while I slept. 



But the village was quaint and the local folk were affable and the following morning I was given an Ebike (cheating, I know) to explore the fells.



This is at the summit of the highest A road in England...







And this. Well this picture takes a little bit of explaining. This is the result when you ride an eBike as fast as possible up the highest road - Chapel Fell - in England, and plunge into a cattle grid at the summit. I can now report that I flew through the fucking air - sans bicycle - and hit the deck like a sack of shite - splat! I delivered the chap's ebike covered in blood. "Yes, it was a lovely ride, thanks."



Well needless to say I got the fuck out of there. It took me three buses to get back  to Durham train station. 



And when I finally boarded the train I consoled myself with Old Speckled Hen and the Sopranos.



It's grim up north, folks.

----------


## pseudolus

:rofl: 


That's precision aim to hit the front wheel there. You should be proud.

----------


## somtamslap

You couldn't make it up, Sid. Fucking unbelievable.

----------


## Sumbitch

:Notworthy:

----------


## somtamslap

Feeling a tad battered now. My shoulder took the brunt of it.

Anyone for croquet?

----------


## pseudolus

> Feeling a tad battered now. My shoulder took the brunt of it.
> 
> Anyone for croquet?


Potato croquet? Yes please.

----------


## somtamslap

Isn't that a croquette?

And aren't they for five-year-olds to have with their turkey twizzlers and baked beans?

----------


## billy the kid

Som,,, you rode down the middle of the road, straight 
into a channel between two grids

tell me you're for real    :bunny3:

----------


## pseudolus

> Isn't that a croquette?
> 
> And aren't they for five-year-olds to have with their turkey twizzlers and baked beans?


Yes. And?  ::chitown::

----------


## crippen

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## billy the kid

He'd still wind up in the thick centre channel.
Grid bars reshaping his face.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Feeling a tad battered now. My shoulder took the brunt of it.
> 
> Anyone for croquet?


Battered, dipped and fried, I'd imagine..Nasty wreck!

Perhaps crochet would be safer for some fellers!

----------


## somtamslap

> Som,,, you rode down the middle of the road, straight 
> into a channel between two grids


Guilty as charged. I'm a twat. And a fat twat at that. Today I plonked myself on the shitter at work and snapped the fucking seat in half  :Yup: 

Time to lay of the beer and chips.

----------


## pseudolus

Muscle mate. Your iron quads and glutes cast that seat assunder.

I assume it was plastic and not a metal seat though.....

----------


## Chittychangchang

If it was wooden he could have got some nasty splinters :Smile:

----------


## Sumbitch

> Your iron quads and glutes cast that seat assunder.


I hope your colleagues did not hear the thunder.

----------


## somtamslap

> I assume it was plastic and not a metal seat though.....


 Reinforced plastic. It made a very satisfying crack - if you'll pardon the pun.

----------


## Sumbitch

Good. 

But I was hoping for a better poem.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> I assume it was plastic and not a metal seat though.....
> 
> 
>  Reinforced plastic. It made a very satisfying crack - if you'll pardon the pun.


Lucky you did not get your ball bag or monster shlong caught in it.

I trust you did the decent thing and never owned up to it.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> I trust you did the decent thing and never owned up to it


 I may let it slip in a round robin email.

To those interested, I'm proud to say that I literally destroyed the bog in cubical two on the tenth floor. Bow. Bow to your master, impotent fools.

----------


## Sumbitch

> I trust you did the decent thing and never owned up to it.


That's an interesting question. How many toilets does your company have, someslap?

----------

